# Hey, another breed question



## Rayzing (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello , My name is Abed from lebanon , i would love to know what breed is my cat , she's a mix but i don't know mix of what . thank you 









Thank you


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very flat face so probably part Persian these days.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My best guess would be she's descended from a flat-faced Himalayan. She's a cutie pie!


----------



## Rayzing (Apr 25, 2016)

So i guess its a Himalayan mix Persian perhaps ?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With just a touch of Grumpy Cat. :grin:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG what a cutie! That squished face is undeniably a Persian/Himalayan! Although I can't say I've ever seen a Himalayan with markings quite like that--absolutely stunning! The markings on the face remind ome of a Ragdoll. The squished face, big, round eyes and head shape are undeniably Persian/Himalayan. She is adorable!


----------



## Rayzing (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you so much , she died last week , fell off the balcony :/ Im dying


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

oh my gosh, that's horrible. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock.


----------

